# Canadian Police Research Centre Seeks Research Proposals/Ideas



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2009)

From today's MERX listings (.pdf attached):

"Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) announced today a call for proposals under the federal government's Canadian Police Research Centre. The Canadian Police Research Centre (CPRC) Program is administered through DRDC's, Centre for Security Science (CSS).

(....)

In Call 001, the Canadian Police Research Centre (CPRC) is seeking proposals that support the CPRC mandate and address investment priorities and identified gaps in the following areas:
(....)
A. Improving First Responder and Public Safety
    - improved protective and uniform kit and clothing items
    - enhanced occupational Health and Safety of first responders
including protection, comfort and safety
    - more effective options for less than lethal force
    - new and improved preventative and incident impact reduction
measures e.g. On responders, the public or economic value
    - evaluation of technologies and innovative methodologies for
the reduction of harm and improved public education and
awareness
    - techniques for strengthening responder resilience
    - improved interoperability and safety among the Tri-Services

B. Enhancing Operational Effectiveness
    - new and innovative products complete with deployment techniques, guidelines and training.
    - integration of emerging and evolving technology into operations
    - improved existing technology e.g. safety, lengthen life
cycle, reduce logistical burden, enhance visibility
    - reducing the overall impact / casualties on victims,
responders and economic
    - reduced duplication of effort
    - research data, new knowledge
    - improved ability to prioritize and allocate resources
    - improved capability to plan projects, forecast, define
concepts, conduct: feasibility, scoping, building of business cases, cost analysis

C. Developing Standards, Protocols, Best Practices and Operational Evaluations
    - enabled interoperability between emergency services agencies
through improved governance, standard operating procedures,
technology, training & exercises and usage
    - practices supported by evidence-based applied science    
    - increased implementation/compliance with standards
    - increased interaction with Canadian and international
standards organizations
    - unbiased, third party analysis of Current-off-the-Shelf
(COTS) technologies based upon measured performance
    - comparative data based upon laboratory, bench and field testing
    - definition of life cycle issues and logistic burden associated to operationalizing equipment
    - rationalization of value vs. cost

D. Unforeseen Priorities
    - Threats
    - Emergencies
    - Sensitive issues
    - Changes to operational requirements
    - Other

(...)"


----------

